# PS4-Fehlercode NP-36006-5



## Wild Thing (29. Dezember 2017)

Hallo,
sobald mein Sohn an seiner PS4 ein Spiel starten will kommt die Meldung, Benutzer wird von der PS4 ausgeloggt da ein Fehler aufgetreten ist, mit dem Fehler Code-NP-36006-5
Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen und sagen wie ich das Problem Lösen kann...

Vielen dank für eure Mühe.


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (29. Dezember 2017)

PS4-Fehlercode NP-36006-5

Was besseres fällt mir dazu jetzt erstma nicht ein..


----------



## Wild Thing (30. Dezember 2017)

Das habe ich schon gefunden, nur kann er denn lokalen Benutzer nicht Löschen nur Initialisierung...


----------



## the_move (30. Dezember 2017)

YouTube
How to fix error np-36006-5 in PS4 (EASY TRICK) - Droidkat

Ansonsten evtl. Account erst mal über einen PC aufrufen, sprich sich in PSN einloggen über die Playstation Website. Da gibt es zusätzliche Optionen. Ansonsten nächstes Jahr Kundendienst anrufen...


----------



## Wild Thing (30. Dezember 2017)

the_move schrieb:


> YouTube
> How to fix error np-36006-5 in PS4 (EASY TRICK) - Droidkat
> 
> Ansonsten evtl. Account erst mal über einen PC aufrufen, sprich sich in PSN einloggen über die Playstation Website. Da gibt es zusätzliche Optionen. Ansonsten nächstes Jahr Kundendienst anrufen...


Ok, das werde ich nach der Arbeit mal Probieren...


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (30. Dezember 2017)

Wild Thing schrieb:


> Das habe ich schon gefunden, nur kann er denn lokalen Benutzer nicht Löschen nur Initialisierung...


Ja wenn es nur einen Benutzer gibt deswegen kann man schon vorher einen anderen Benutzer erstellen ansonsten ist die Initialisierung doch genau das was ihr braucht!


----------



## Wild Thing (30. Dezember 2017)

Habe eben noch eine Externe Platte zum Sichern gekauft, und werden die Tage mal die Initialisierung versuchen und schauen ob es dann wieder läuft...


----------



## Pisaopfer (30. Dezember 2017)

Viel Glück und schreib bitte ob es erfolgreich war, danke.


----------



## Wild Thing (31. Dezember 2017)

So nach dem mein Sohn mir gesagt hat das er denn Easy Trick gar nicht ausprobiert hat, habe ich es gerade mal selber getestet, und siehe da alles Funktioniert wieder ohne Probleme. Nun habe ich die Externe Platte umsonst gekauft.


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (31. Dezember 2017)

Dann stell deinem Sohn die Platte in Rechnung!
Oder ist die noch Original verpackt dann kann es sein das man sie auch so zurück nimmt.


----------



## Wild Thing (31. Dezember 2017)

na DIE Glaskugel ! schrieb:


> Dann stell deinem Sohn die Platte in Rechnung!
> Oder ist die noch Original verpackt dann kann es sein das man sie auch so zurück nimmt.



Die wird in Rechnung gestellt, geht ganz schnell..


----------



## Nuperman45 (18. Juli 2019)

Wie war denn der Easy Trick wenn ich fragen darf ich habe das selbe Problem und wäre Ihnen sehr dankbar


----------



## Wild Thing (18. Juli 2019)

Das weiß ich gar nicht mehr so genau... Ich glaube du must ein Spiel aus deiner Liste suchen wo du 0 Tropähen hast, und diese Tropähen Liste must du dann löschen...


----------



## Wild Thing (18. Juli 2019)

How to fix error np-36006-5 in PS4 (EASY TRICK) - Droidkat


----------



## Nuperman45 (19. Juli 2019)

Ja es hat funktioniert ich bin Ihnen echt dankbar


----------

